# Wentworth Inst. Of Tech. Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer*
Wentworth Institute of Technology 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 01/17/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Department:* Public Safety

*Job Description Summary*

Wentworth Institute of Technology is seeking applicants interested in joining the Wentworth community as a *Police Officer*.

The Wentworth Institute of Technology Police Department will support and emulate the mission, core values, and goals of Wentworth by providing a safe campus for students, faculty, staff, and visitors. These services are provided with the highest standards of inclusivity, transparency and accountability.

The Wentworth Institute of Technology police officer is expected to support the Wentworth community by following the organization's and department's values and polices. The Wentworth Institute of Technology police officer will provide a full range of law enforcement and security services. This position will investigate calls, complaints, and suspicious activity and incidents, will enforce laws, maintain order, assist people, identify criminal activity, apprehend offenders, identify the source of problems in the Wentworth community, and work with other law enforcement agencies to resolve issues. The police officer will support the department's mission by respecting the rights and dignity of all individuals while completing the functions of their job.

This position will work both independently and cooperatively to provide pro-active police protection and crime prevention consistent with community policing standards. This position will ensure the safety of the Wentworth community in an orderly, efficient, and professional manner. It is expected that the officer will conduct investigations of issues and crimes which lead to identification, apprehension, and prosecution of offenders.

*Inclusive Excellence at Wentworth:*
_Wentworth Institute of Technology is committed to diversity, equity, and inclusion in all University programs and activities. The University does not discriminate based on race, color, national origin, sex, sexual orientation, religion, disability, age, genetic information, gender identity, veteran status or any other category protected by law. All qualified applicants will receive consideration. _

To find out more about the Wentworth's commitment to Diversity, Equity and Inclusion, please visit the website Diversity, Equity, and Inclusion | Wentworth .

How to Apply:
Interested applicants should apply at https://jobs.wit.edu. Please submit required documents including a cover letter and resume.

All applicants have the right to accessibility support and accommodations. To request accessibility support or accommodations, contact the Executive Director of Equity and Compliance, Catlin Wells, at [email protected]. 

*Minimum Education Required:* High school diploma or GED

*Preferred Education:* Bachelor's degree

*Minimum Work Experience Required:* No experience required

*Preferred Work Experience:* Graduate of a Full-Time MA State Police Academy or Full-Time MPTC Academy or equivalent

*Minimum Knowledge Required*
Specialized knowledge not required.

*Preferred Knowledge*
Comprehensive knowledge of theories, concepts and practices and ability to use in complex, difficult and/or unprecedented situations.

*Advertised Minimum Qualifications*

_Eligible_ to attend a Municipal Police Academy Training (MPTC) Full-Time Police Academy. *Those that possess a Reserve/ Intermittent Academy certification will be required to attend an MPTC Full-Time Academy.*

License to carry a firearm in Massachusetts.

Must successfully pass a comprehensive background assessment that includes criminal history, driving record, medical examination, psychological evaluation, drug screening, and an inclusive appraisal of work history.

This position requires driving a university vehicle or a personal vehicle on behalf of the university; therefore, the incumbent must successfully complete a motor vehicle history check and possess and maintain a current, valid driver's license in their state of residence. Offers of employment are contingent upon meeting all minimum qualifications including the motor vehicle check requirement.

*Advertised Preferred Qualifications*

Graduate of a Full-Time MPTC or Massachusetts State Police Academy.

*Posting Number:* S00684

*Job Category:* Professional
Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action Employer
Wentworth is a Tobacco-free Community


----------

